# Hereditary problems normal?



## Imaginecrochet (May 21, 2021)

Is it possible to get a Havanese puppy from a breeder without cherry eye (both eyes), without collapsing trachea (he stops and coughs when he runs too much or gets too excited) and without goopy eyes? I purchased my first Havanese in March 2019 and thought I had done all the right research and in the first 16 months have had problems with all three. I love him and would never give him back but would love recommendations on how to avoid these problems if at all possible in the future when purchasing a companion for him.
Thanks in advance!
Imagine


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

What is your Vet's analysis of these issues? For Cherry Eye and Goopy Eyes you should take him to a canine ophthalmologist specialist. Goopy eyes is often a lack of proper maintenance by the owner. We wash RICKY's corner of eye/tear ducts with a wash cloth and warm purified water on a daily basis to get all the debris out at the recommendation of an ophthalmologist. We no longer have a problem with tear stains or goopy eyes. NEVER let your dog hang his head out the window when driving! That is a good way to cause eye damage! A Vet should examine his trachea for an analysis, - it may be that his leash/collar is too tight.

Before purchasing a Havanese it is best to check with this forum for feedback about the breeder or check with your local Havanese Club for breeder recommendations. Internet searches about the breeder will sometimes help too. I'm not sure you have a puppy with 'hereditary problems.' Only a canine medical professional can determine that, but you will get a lot of good feedback here. In the meantime, tell us a little bit about your pup and posting a photo is encouraged and helpful.


----------



## Imaginecrochet (May 21, 2021)

Thanks for the info. Meet Jackson aka Jacksy! I’m so excited to know I might be able to cure his goopy eye problem and will definitely try that!

He didn’t wear a collar the first year of his life and we only attach a leash to his halter. Since he was very little when he runs fast around the house, he stops and has coughing fits. I called my vet and she said it is most likely that he has early stages of a collapsing trachea. It is a hereditary problem. So is the cherry eye he has in both his eyes, according to my vet and confirmed on several websites. I love him so much and would never give him up or any dog I get, which is why I was asking how to avoid from another breeder. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Imaginecrochet (May 21, 2021)

Imaginecrochet said:


> Thanks for the info. Meet Jackson aka Jacksy! I’m so excited to know I might be able to cure his goopy eye problem and will definitely try that!
> 
> He didn’t wear a collar the first year of his life and we only attach a leash to his halter. Since he was very little when he runs fast around the house, he stops and has coughing fits. I called my vet and she said it is most likely that he has early stages of a collapsing trachea. It is a hereditary problem. So is the cherry eye he has in both his eyes, according to my vet and confirmed on several websites. I love him so much and would never give him up or any dog I get, which is why I was asking how to avoid from another breeder. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 174636
> View attachment 174636


Sorry for the double picture, lol. User error, haha


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

For the collapsing trachea problems, a first line choice is to use a harness, not a collar on him If you search this Forum you can find a lot of good advice about that. I'll see if I can find some. I am having trouble with the Forum's Search option.


----------



## Imaginecrochet (May 21, 2021)

Sheri said:


> For the collapsing trachea problems, a first line choice is to use a harness, not a collar on him If you search this Forum you can find a lot of good advice about that. I'll see if I can find some. I am having trouble with the Forum's Search option.


Hi thanks! I’ve never attached his leash to his collar. Only on his harness. I was a dog trainer for 7 years and know that can damage his trachea. But thanks for pointing that out. A lot of people don’t know and we need to get the word out!! 

I’m so disappointed about his trachea problems because he would be really great at agility! We have an appt scheduled for the 27th to get an X-ray to assess the severity.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Goopy eye is a relatively common problem. My breeder gave instructions to wipe every morning with soft wet cloth or pet eye wipe. I didn’t and learned my lesson. My practice now is to wipe Cassie’s eyes everyday after my own teeth brushing! Having an absolute rigid practice solved the problem. Before that, I was doing it when I noticed the goop had formed and by then it was much harder for both of us. Some days, there is nothing there to wipe, but i still inspect them. As to other issues, there are many posts here about selecting breeders and health checks..it is harder these days with so many scammers and puppy mills pretending to be breeders.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jacksy sure is a cutie pie! I comb the corner of the eyes with the C.C. face and feet comb daily. Then I just wipe the area like Cassandra mentioned.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cherry eye is in a lot of lines and in a lot of dog. Breeds. I do not consider it a major problem, even if it is an annoyance and an inconvenience. It is easily and permanently fixable.

The collapsing trachea, especially in a dog who has never had a collar pulling in his neck is something new to me. I’ve never even HEARD of this in a well bred Havanese. First, rather than just a phone conversation, your dog REALLY needs to be thoroughly examined and a proper diagnosis made rather than assuming something like a collapsing trachea. When and if that is a FIRM diagnosis, you need to talk to your breeder and ask whether this has been a problem in her lines in the past. One way or another, she will want to know about it.

I am really sorry this has happened to you. I really don’t know what to say about the collapsing trachea, because I don’t know much about it. I do know that diagnoses cannot be made over the phone. Cherry eye IS in the breed. We know that. I put that in the category with umbilical hernias, retained testicles and bad bites. Stuff that just happens. Sometimes in “the best of families”.


----------



## Imaginecrochet (May 21, 2021)

krandall said:


> Cherry eye is in a lot of lines and in a lot of dog. Breeds. I do not consider it a major problem, even if it is an annoyance and an inconvenience. It is easily and permanently fixable.
> 
> The collapsing trachea, especially in a dog who has never had a collar pulling in his neck is something new to me. I’ve never even HEARD of this in a well bred Havanese. First, rather than just a phone conversation, your dog REALLY needs to be thoroughly examined and a proper diagnosis made rather than assuming something like a collapsing trachea. When and if that is a FIRM diagnosis, you need to talk to your breeder and ask whether this has been a problem in her lines in the past. One way or another, she will want to know about it.
> 
> I am really sorry this has happened to you. I really don’t know what to say about the collapsing trachea, because I don’t know much about it. I do know that diagnoses cannot be made over the phone. Cherry eye IS in the breed. We know that. I put that in the category with umbilical hernias, retained testicles and bad bites. Stuff that just happens. Sometimes in “the best of families”.


Thanks so much for saying that. I do have an appointment to get an X-ray of the trachea on the 28th of this month to assess the damage. I would love to find out it is something else. I loved the breeder I got him from and she did mention the cherry eye could be a problem later in life because of the breed but I was wondering if any other breeders had had success eliminating the problem. Thanks for all the concern and advice. It really helps.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Imaginecrochet said:


> Thanks so much for saying that. I do have an appointment to get an X-ray of the trachea on the 28th of this month to assess the damage. I would love to find out it is something else. I loved the breeder I got him from and she did mention the cherry eye could be a problem later in life because of the breed but I was wondering if any other breeders had had success eliminating the problem. Thanks for all the concern and advice. It really helps.


There are certainly line that have less, and certainly lines that have more. Dogs with short muzzles and round eyes are more likely to have cherry eye, but that is not the entire story.


----------



## Imaginecrochet (May 21, 2021)

krandall said:


> There are certainly line that have less, and certainly lines that have more. Dogs with short muzzles and round eyes are more likely to have cherry eye, but that is not the entire story.


Thank you so much. I am learning so much. I really love the breed. Sweetest dog I have ever had. And really super smart and fun. My husband and I both love him so much. I’m just scared about what else we might find and I want him to have a wonderful long life, for a dog.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Absolutely not frequent, nor expected.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Absolutely not frequent, nor expected.


I agree. Cherry eye is not frequent, and I’ve never even HEARD of the trachea thing In a young dog!


----------



## Imaginecrochet (May 21, 2021)

Thanks to both of you for saying that. I feel much more encouraged about finding a second Havanese as a friend for Jacksy!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

There’s always a chance a well bred, healthy puppy could have one of those problems, but I definitely don’t think it’s common for a single puppy to struggle with all of those things. I would guess your chances of having repeats of the trachea and cherry eye in a second puppy are slim. But, in spite of the statistics being in your favor, you might end up with a puppy with a more sensitive stomach, or more prone to ear infections instead, while the majority of Havanese owners don’t have those struggles, simply by chance. Overall, Havanese are a healthy breed, and choosing a breeder carefully will help. Keep in mind when making comparisons that there are hidden factors that might make it appear they have more problems, but it’s apples to oranges. As an example, owners that are more likely to surgically correct a problem or a longer life span. Maybe consider the potential health problems in the breed (as reported by experts, be cautious of online sources because there are still websites out there that say Havanese only need to be brushed occasionally) and if insurance might be right for you. For me, the potential vet costs of a Havanese are something I’m comfortable accepting, but daycare and boarding costs for two Havanese would cost hundreds a month so making sure it’s the right time for us to bring home a puppy will be really important.


----------



## Imaginecrochet (May 21, 2021)

I’m lucky. I have a great work from home job and my husband can take him to work with him too so he’s never had to be alone. But getting a second dog might complicate that. I had always intended to have him go to daycare a couple of times a week but if he does have the trachea problem then he can’t get too excited or run too fast. Can’t wait to have that diagnosed for sure. I just want him to be happy and live a long life, I don’t care so much about the medical bills. But given that we invest so much money up front, I thought I was investing in great genetics and lack of problems. Or at least upping the odds. I thought that was what all the health testing was about. I did all the research and was recommended the breeder by another breeder who had excellent health reports. I did find it odd that this breeder put cherry eye as a possibility in her contract. But then she told me it hadn’t been a problem for her in her line. She definitely loves her dogs and cares about them so maybe it’s just the one but I’m definitely going to ask for references from people who purchased next time.
Thanks for all the great advice and support. I love this forum! And the breed!


----------

